# Prise en compte des enfants



## aurelie (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Petit résumé de situation :
Mon ex conjoint est en concubinage avec une assistante maternelle. 
Question : mes enfants (3) sont ils exclus du nombre d'agrément de sa concubine quand ils sont avec leurs père ?
Est-il possible qu'il refuse de les garder sous prétexte que sa concubine a des enfants en garde, un peu aléatoirement (en fonction de mon boulot)?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

Quelle âge  on vos enfants ? 
La concubine de votre ex a t elle des enfants a elle ?


----------



## kikine (22 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
ça dépend, la loi n'autorise pas plus de 6 mineurs en même temps sous le même toit, donc si elle a un agrément pour 4 et que vous avez 3 enfants, oui ça peut bloquer sinon non


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

oui votre situation n'est pas simple.
Il faudrait connaitre le nombre d'enfants sur l'agrément de la concubine de votre ex car effectivement cela peut bloquer si lorsqu'elle travaille elle a plus de 6 mineurs chez elle. Après je trouve cette situation très dure pour vos propres enfants, de ne pas pouvoir voir leur père. Ils n'ont pas choisi la compagne de votre ex. De plus cette assmat a du normalement prévenir la pmi de son nouveau compagnon et du nombre d'enfants de celui-ci et elle peut se voir restreindre son agrément si sa situation à changer et qu'elle doive accueillir les enfants de son conjoint.
Il faut vraiment mettre tous ça à plat avec votre ex et discuter de la meilleure solution mais privé des enfants de leur père n'est pas sans conséquence. que se passerait-il en cas d'urgence ? refuserait-il ses enfants si vosu deviez être hospitalisé ? je ne pense pas que la pmi serait d'accord....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Juillet 2022)

Le nombre d enfants pour son agrément mais aussi si cette dame a des enfants a elle 

Oui situation pas simple . D ailleurs je me demande bien comment tout cela est pris en compte pour l agrément. 

Abassmat tu a tout à fait raison normalement cette Assmat a du prévenir la pmi de ce changement dans son foyer et une visite s impose


----------



## B29 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Si la compagne de votre ex.mari a  un agrément pour 4 enfants et que vous ayez 3 dont un de moins de 3 ans, celui-ci est compté cela veut dire qu'elle ne peut que garder 3 enfants.
Normalement les enfants de moins de 3 ans de  l'assistante maternelle et de votre ex.mari doivent être pris en compte.
Moi, quand j'ai commencé j'avais un agrément pour 2 mais j'avais une petite fille de moins de 3 ans donc je n'ai pu accueillir qu'un enfant jusqu'à la veille de l'anniversaire de ma fille et le jour de ses 3 ans j'ai pu accueillir un 2ème.


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

B29 

Il me semble que selon la nouvelle ccn les enfants de l’AM ne sont plus comptés dans l'agrément comme avant.


----------



## B29 (22 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1

Ok - je ne savais pas.

Mais je trouve que 4 enfants (accueillis et ses propres enfants bien entendu en tenant compte de l'âge moins de 6 ans) c'est déjà beaucoup de responsabilités.  Mais chacun fait comme il veut.


----------



## Doudoulib (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 La CCN l’assistante maternelle peut accueillir au maximum 8 enfants de moins de 11 ans dont 4 de moins de 3 ans.
Donc tout dépend de l’âge des enfants.


----------



## Julilo (25 Juillet 2022)

Doudoulib, 8 où 6?


----------



## chantal01 (26 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, l'assistante maternelle ne peu pas accueillir plus de 6 enfants de moins de 11 ans (pas 8), et pas plus de 4 de moins de 3 ans les siens compris. donc en effet ça peu vite coincer. bonne journée


----------



## Lea64 (28 Juillet 2022)

Alors en effet sa peut bloquer suivant combien elle en as en garde mais seulement si c est elle qui doit s en occuper à sa place!!! 
Quand c'est a lui de les gardés  il doit trouver une solution ( si par exemple sa tombe pendant les vacances scolaire et qu'il est en vacances sa ne change rien a sa femme même si elle en as 4 c'est lui qui les as en charge pas elle )  ensuite si sa tombe un mercredi ou qu'il travail il y as le centre aéré quand c est son tour de garde il doit se débrouiller tout simplement que sa femme soit ass mat ou pas d ailleur !


----------



## amelimelo (28 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
effectivement le nombre de mineur est limité pour une assmat. 
je suis assmat et mon conjoint à 3 enfants (maintenant grands ouf) et pour moi c'était très difficile à gérer car leur père étaient 99% du temps absent.
 ils occupaient les chambres dont je me servaient pour les accueillis. j'avais une triple dose de travail à devoir les faire sortir de leur chambre + ménage avant d'installer les lits des petits + enlever les affaires des petits pour leur rendre la chambre après et devoir faire respecter les règles à des jeunes récalcitrants (la PMI était au courant et je ne depassais pas 6 mineurs). inutile de rentrer dans les détails sur toute la charge mentale que ça me rajoutait mais l ambiance était mauvaise pour tout le monde donc maintenant ils viennent surtout les WE et un peu pendant les vacances mais par ci par là quand leur père est là. 

Donc selon votre ex et son implication dans l'éducation de ses enfants, il faut vraiment discuter avec lui pour trouver une solution acceptable pour tout le monde (francas ou nounou si nécessaire), et ne pas oublier que sa concubine travaille chez elle et qu'elle doit veiller en priorité à la sécurité et au confort de ses accueils (et votre ex à celui vos enfants). 

j'espère de tout coeur qu'il saura être un bon père pour vous et vos enfants en faisant les bons choix.


----------

